# Newbies- Motor vehicle log book



## Frank.t (Jun 17, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I'm excited to be driving Uber soon, I submitted all the relevant documents today, now awaiting Uber approval.
I have no job or income in the last two year, so I have decided to try and drive uber.
Spending over $20K so far, hope it pay off,,,

My question is, does any one have a motor vehicle log book excel template and ATO compliance.

I live in the bush 70km from the city centre where I'll be picking up passengers, does the trip from home and to qualify for tax deductions.

Thank you and bless,,,


----------



## Wilbur20 (Mar 30, 2017)

Best of luck up there north of here - hope it goes well - however my experiences here in Brisbane tell me that a lot of hours for small gains. In saying that I wish you well in your new venture.


----------



## mmjljhlkjhlk (Mar 27, 2017)

Frank.t said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My question is, does any one have a motor vehicle log book excel template and ATO compliance.
> 
> ,


You could use ATO app or buy log book from news agency (prepared method )


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

The 70-kilometre trip you refer to would qualify for deductions provided the sole or dominant purpose is for rideshare work.

See the Tax Office guidelines for more information: https://www.ato.gov.au/Business/GST...tax-obligations/?anchor=Deductions#Deductions


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

claim 100%
its the key to success


----------



## ukbundy (Jan 9, 2017)

go to office works.. they have a good one


----------



## Frank.t (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks for replies guys, I'll pick one up from officeworks thanks. Since only two days left before the new financial year, I'll keep a proper records start 1 July.

My account got activated today, did 8hr non stop 7am-3pm,
-Did 21 pickups $200 about $25/hr average, good?
-Got 11x5* and 1x1* can't understand who gave me 1*, everyone pretty happy, I gave them all 5* except 1 backpacker pretty wild with dreadlocks and stuff 4* for his presentation, perhaps he gave me one in retaliate. Also picked up a few badges, all in all, it was an enjoyable day.

Cheers


----------

